# Guia de Instalação em Português do Gentoo Linux

## AngusYoung

(nota do moderador)

Esta thread foi colocada como inamovivel devido a qualidade do seu conteudo, periodicamente pequenas alterações/correcções seram feitas ao texto. Essas alterações/correcções podem partir de comentários dos utilizadores.

Será ainda periodicamente feita uma "limpeza" dos comentários/correcções para que a thread se mantenha facil de seguir

(4/2/2004) Dia das limpezas

Gustavo Felisberto AKA humpback

(/nota)

Este não é um guia oficial de instalação.

1.0 - Introdução

O processo de instalação do Gentoo é todo em modo texto, e é relativamente complicado para pessoas com pouca ou nenhuma experiência em Linux. A instalação consiste na execução de diversas etapas entre as quais podemos citar: obtenção de um stage particionamento, configuração/compilação do kernel, instalação de um boot loader, etc. Será necessário fazer o download de diversos pacotes, então caso você não tenha uma conexão banda larga, será necessário se "equipar" com uma boa dose de paciência. 

Neste texto, irei cobrir apenas aspectos básicos da instalação. Portanto se vc tiver algum hardware "exótico", um sistema PowerPC ou Sparc, deverá obter as informações no guia oficial de instalação.

Obs.: leia a seção Dicas antes de começar.

2.0 - Obtendo o "Live CD"

Você pode obter o Live CD em http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/current/installcd/.  O pessoal de Portugal e outras partes do mundo, talvez queira olhar aqui a procura de um servidor mais próximo.

2.1 - Iniciando a Instalação

Depois de ter gravado em CD a imagem que você baixou, efetue o boot pelo CD. Após passar pelos processos de boot você estará automaticamente logado como "root".

Em alguns casos pode ser preciso carregar algum módulo do kernel. Caso esse seja o seu caso, visite 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2#doc_chap4 para maiores informações.

3.0 - Configurando a Rede

Nesta parte iremos configurar seus dispositivos de rede, de modo que você possa obter acesso a internet. Caso você use pppoe para conectar a internet, você pode usar o comando adsl-setup para configurar sua conexão. Este comando irá lhe fazer uma série de perguntas com login, senha, servidores DNS, etc. Portanto é uma boa idéia ter essas informações antes de começar. Após responder essas perguntas, use

o comando adsl-start[\i].

Supondo que não seja necessário usar pppoe e você use algum outro meio de conexão você pode querer configurar seu dispositivo de rede através do comando [i]net-setup <dispositivo>, por exemplo: 

net-setup eth0. Você pode configurar um 

cliente dhcp usando o comando dhcpcd eth0.

Será preciso, também, editar o arquivo /etc/resolv.conf, colocando o endereço de seus servidores DNS e, caso você tenha, o seu domínio. O editor do Gentoo Linux é o nano. Para editar o arquivo use: 

nano /etc/resolv.conf

Então use Ctrl + X para sair do arquivo e na opção que segue selecione Y para salva-lo.

3.1 - Agora iremos testar as configurações de rede.

Use o comando /sbin/ifconfig -a para verificar se a sua placa de rede foi configurada corretamente. Eu obtenho as seguintes informações (você deverá obter algo semelhante):

```

eth0       Encapsulamento do Link: Ethernet  Endereço de HW 00:02:55:C0:FE:77  

          inet end.: 10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Masc:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCASTRUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1

          RX packets:84454 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:88948 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:41596173 (39.6 Mb)  TX bytes:7928918 (7.5 Mb)

          IRQ:10 Endereço de E/S:0x2000
```

Por ultimo, um "ping" em algum site de sua preferência para verificarmos se os dados trafegam corretamente pela interface e se os servidores DNS foram configurados corretamente.

Execute: o comando: ping www.meu_site_preferido.com.br

Obs.: alguns sites podem não responder ao ping, portanto teste o comando em algum site que você sabe que irá responder.

4 - Particionamento

O particionamento do HD é uma das partes mais importantes na instalação de qualquer sistema operacional. Na instalação do gentoo temos disponíveis o fdisk e o cfdisk para particionarmos o HD. Eu recomendo o cfdisk, pois é mais amigável que o fdisk.

4.1 - Se estiver em dúvida quanto ao esquema de particionamento do disco, eu recomendo o seguinte:

```

Partição   Tamanho         Tipo

/boot         75mb                       ext3

/      2Gb ou mais             ext3

swap        2 vezes a sua           Linux Swap

      quantidade de

      memória RAM

/home       Espaço restante        ext3
```

Obs.: veja a seção Dicas

4.2 Formatando as partições:

Para formatar uma partição ext2 use: mke2fs <partição>

aonde <partição> deve ser substituída pela sua partição, exemplo: mke2fs /dev/hda1

Para formatar uma partição ext3 use:

mke2fs -j <partição>

Para formatar uma partição como ReiserFS:

mkreiserfs <partição>

Faça isso para todas as partições Linux (exceto as swap) que você deseja usar com o gentoo.

Para criar a partição swap use o comando: 

mkswap <partição>

E para ativar a partição swap use:

swapon <partição>

Obs.: eu recomendo fortemente o uso de partições ext3. Elas são muito mais confiáveis que as partições ext2. Partições ReiserFS também são recomendadas, mas por uma questão de comodidade só cobrirei aspectos relativos a partições ext3 neste artigo.

4.3 - Montando as partições:

Primeiro criamos um ponto de montagem e montamos a partição raiz nele: 

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

Obs.: a partir de agora, irei considerar /dev/hda2 como partição raiz (/) /dev/hda1 como partição boot (/boot) e /dev/hda5 como partição swap. Se o seu esquema é diferente, apenas substitua de acordo com o que você configurou no passo anterior.

Agora a partição de boot:

mkidr /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

Caso você tenha outras partições que deseja usar, repita os passos acima, criando os pontos e logo em seguida montando-os.[/b]

5.0 - Trabalhando com os "stages"

Cada stage é referente a quanto do sistema já foi "construído" para você. Use o stage1 para construir cada bit do sistema ou pegue um stage2 ou stage3 que já foi devidamente otimizado e deverá atender as suas necessidades. Nós usaremos aqui o stage3, que já oferece um sistema Gentoo Linux básico. 

O stage3 do Gentoo pode ser obtido no seguinte endereço:

http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages/x86/stage3-x86-2005.0.tar.bz2. Este é um stage sem otimizações específicas para qualquer arquitetura. 

Use o wget para fazer o download do stage: 

wget http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages/x86/stage3-x86-2005.0.tar.bz2

Obs.: na seção dicas encontram-se algumas dicas MUITO úteis sobre essa parte da instalação. Após ter feito o download da stage3 iremos extrair o arquivo usando os comandos: 

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf stage3-<arquitetura>-<versão>.tbz2

Agora iremos apontar /proc e /dev para seus respectivos pares dentro de 

/mnt/gentoo.

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev/ mnt/gentoo/dev

Agora copiamos o resolv.conf configurado no início da instalação para /mnt/gentoo/etc

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

6.0 - Criando o ambiente chroot

Após termos extraido o stage3 é possível notar que já temos uma estrutura básica e funcional de um sistema Linux. O que iremos fazer neste momento, é alterar a localização do nosso ambiente raiz (/) para a partição que tinhamos definido como raiz no começo da instalação (e aonde extraimos os arquivos do stage3). Primeiro mudamos a ambiente raiz:

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

depois atualizamos as configurações do ambiente:

env-update

source /etc/profile

7.0 - Atualizando o sistema e configurando otimizações e configurações "USE"

Inicialmente atualizaremos a "Portage Tree", de modo a certificarmos que temos a cópia mais atual. Efetuamos isto usando o comando:

emerge sync

Configurações "USE" são palavras-chave que se referem ao uso de componentes opcionais na instalação de novos programas. De início vamos nos contentar com as fornecidas por padrão. Caso queira, desde já, ir conhecendo elas você pode visitar http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2. Para uma descrição mais detalhada sobre as use flags você pode verificar os arquivos /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc e /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc.

Agora vamos nos divertir um pouco  :Smile:  ... É hora de configurarmos as otimizações referentes ao nosso sistema. Existem inúmeras opções de configuração e isto ficaria fora do escopo do tópico caso eu fosse

citar todas elas, portanto, neste primeiro momento irei citar apenas algumas. Note, porém, que o uso excessivo de otimizações pode resultar em um sistema instável.

Obs.: as descrições das otimizações foram retiradas da man page do comando gcc. Para maiores informações use o comando: 

man gcc.

-mcpu=cpu

Esta opção irá otimizar o código para um determinado tipo de CPU (veja a lista dos tipos possíveis abaixo) sem quebrar a compatibidade com outros tipos de CPUs.

-march=cpu

Esta opção tira total proveito das possibilidades de otimização da CPU quebrando a compatibilidade com CPUs diferentes das do tipo especificado. Nada melhor do que citar o próprio texto do Gentoo: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> " ... CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs 
> 
> (for # example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon and -march=i686 will not run on a Pentium Classic"

 

Tipos de CPU suportados pelo gcc 3.2 e superiores: athlon-xp, athlon-mp, athlon-4, athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686 (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2, 

pentium3 e pentium4. Esses valores podem tanto ser usados com a opção mcpu quanto com a opção march.

Obs.: embora eu não tenha encontrado nada sobre Celerons e Durons eu tive algumas experiências que me passaram o seguinte:

a) se o seu Celeron é baseado em um pentium 2, use as otimizações referentes ao pentium 2. Se for um Duron baseado em um Athlon-tbird, use a otimização referente ao mesmo, e assim por diante.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -O1
> 
> Nível básico de otimização. O compilador efetuará otimizações que não gastem muito tempo de compilação. 
> ...

 

Iremos agora adicionar as opções desejadas no arquivo /etc/make.conf. Iremos configurar somente opções relacionadas a otimização. Usamos o editor nano para editar o arquivo. 

nano -w /etc/make.conf

A opção que editaremos chama-se CFLAGS e é lá que devem ser inseridas essas opções de otimização. Segue abaixo um exemplo:

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -02 -pipe"

Após isso salve o arquivo e volte para a linha de comando. Agora é hora de atualizarmos o todo o sistema para a sua versão mais atual. Para isto use o comando:

emerge -u world

A demora desse processo depende da quantidade de pacotes que será 

necessário atualizar e da sua máquina. Geralmente este processo dura aproximadamente 3 horas em meu Pentium 3 866Mhz 192Mb RAM.

8.0 - Atualizando arquivos de configuração

No Gentoo Linux dispomos da ferramente etc-update para fazermos a atualização dos arquivos de configuração. Para executa-la use o comando:

etc-update

Após executar o comando você receberá uma tela com uma lista com diversos arquivos que precisam ser atualizados. O arquivos estão identificados por números. Selecione o número do arquivo e tecle enter. Na tela que segue aparecem algumas opções relacionadas ao arquivo. Eu costumo sempre usar a opção 1 (ainda não tive necessidade de usar as outras opções). Após selecionar a opção 1, use y para confirmar. Faça isso para todos os arquivos que forem precisos. Se você chegou até aqui então já pode começar a sorrir. A maior e mais dificil parte do trabalho já foi feita. Mas ainda resta alguns passos finais (entre eles compilar um

kernel e instalar um boot loader).

9.0 - Configurando o fuso horário.

No diretório /usr/share/zoneinfo/Brazil/ temos uma lista dos fusos horários disponíveis. Após escolher qual se aplica ao seu caso use o comando: 

ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Brazil/<seu_fuso> /etc/localtime

10.0 - Compilando um Kernel

Agora é preciso compilar um kernel para usarmos com nosso novo sistema Gentoo Linux. Você tem a disposição diversas opções de kernel. Podemos citar: 

gentoo-sources -> kernel modificado (para otimização, etc) pela gentoo.org.

vanilla-sources -> kernel oficial. O mesmo disponível em www.kernel.org.

O kernel official (vanilla-source) tende a ser mais estável, então será este o escolhido:

emerge vanilla-sources

Não irei entrar em maiores detalhes sobre a compilação do kernel, é uma tarefa relativamente complicada e fora do escopo do artigo, portanto se você não sabe compilar um kernel, ou não tem experiência nesta tarefa poderá obter informações sobre isso em vários sites na internet. O projeto oferece, também, uma ferramenta para auxiliar na compilação do kernel, chamada genkernel, entretanto não irei aborda-la neste tópico.

11.0 - Instalando Ferramentas do Sistema

Nosso sistema Gentoo Linux está quase pronto. Precisamos somente instalar um software responsável pelos logs do sistema e um boot loader, será preciso também efetuar algumas pequenas configurações, após isso o sistema estará instalado.

11.1 - Instalando um "system logger"

Da mesma maneira que o kernel, o Gentoo Linux oferece-nos diversas opções de "system logger". Metalog, sysklogd e syslog-ng são algumas das opções. Eu uso o metalog, e é o que eu irei usar no exemplo aqui.

emerge syslog-ng

Após a instalação do metalog, usamos o rc-update para adicionarmos ele a inicialização do sistema.

rc-update add syslog-ng default

11.2 - Instalado um "Cron Daemon"

O gentoo oferece diversos cron daemons, entretanto neste tópico usaremos o vixie-cron:

emerge sys-apps/vixie-cron

Adicionamos a inicialização do sistema: rc-update add vixie-cron default

11.3 - Instalando o rp-pppoe

Algumas pessoas podem precisar do rp-pppoe para conectar a internet, então caso você seja uma delas, agora é hora de instala-lo.

USE="-X" emerge rp-ppoe

Usar USE="-X" evita que seja instalado a interface gráfica opcional deste pacote, o que neste momento consumiria tempo desnecessário.

12.0 - Arquivos de configuração

Agora é hora de editarmos alguns arquivos. Nada muito complicado, exceto pelo /etc/fstab, para o qual usaremos algumas opções diferentes das fornecidas por padrão pelo gentoo.

12.1 - Configurando o /etc/fstab

O fstab contém informações sobre os sistemas de arquivos, partições, pontos de montagem, etc. É preciso MUITA ATENÇÃO ao editar esse arquivo, embora seja possível reverter possíveis erros não é isso que queremos, certo? Vamos utilizar o nano para editar o arquivo.

nano -w /etc/fstab

Após algumas linhas de comentários você encontrará o seguinte: 

```

/dev/BOOT         /boot         ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/ROOT         /         xfs      noatime      0 1

/dev/SWAP         none         swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660   noauto,ro      0 0

proc            /proc         proc      defaults      0 0
```

Modificaremos todo o arquivo. Neste momento, as 4 primeiras colunas são as que nos interessam. A primeira coluna refere-se aos dispositivos, a segunda refere-se aos pontos de montagem, a terceira aos sistemas de arquivos e a quarta são as opções. 

a) Primeira linha:

Substitua /dev/BOOT pela sua partição de boot, no meu caso: /dev/hda1. O ponto de montagem permanece o mesmo. Como formatei minha partição como ext3, mudei a terceira coluna para ext3. As demais opções permanecem do jeito que estão. A minha linha ficou a seguinte:

```
/dev/hda1         /boot         ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2
```

b) Segunda linha:

Substitua /dev/ROOT pela sua partição raiz, a segunda coluna permanece igual. Editamos a terceira coluna, substituindo xfs por ext3. As outras colunas seguem como estão. Resultado: 

[code

/dev/hda2			/			ext3		noatime		0 1[/code]

c) Terceira linha:

Substitua /dev/SWAP pela sua partição Swap. O resto segue como está. Resultado: 

```

/dev/hda3         none         swap      sw         0 0
```

d) Quarta linha:

Susbstitua /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 por /dev/cdrom. O resto segue como está. Resultado:

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660   noauto      0 0
```

e) Quinta linha:

A linha referente ao sistema de arquivo proc não precisa ser editada.

Salve o arquivo, para que possamos seguir adiante.

12.2 - Mudando a senha do root

Simples, apenas digite:

passwd

12.3 - Configurando a rede

Será preciso editar alguns arquivos para finalizarmos a configuração da rede.

a) /etc/conf.d/hostname

Abra este arquivo e configure a variável HOSTNAME de acordo com o hostname da sua máquina.

b) /etc/hosts

Este arquivo associa hostnames a endereços IPs. Segue como exemplo meu arquivo:

```

127.0.0.1      localhost   localhost.localdomain   localhost

10.0.0.2      venus   venus.solar      venus

10.0.0.3      phobos   phobos.solar      phobos

10.0.0.4      netuno   netuno.solar      netuno
```

c) /etc/conf.d/net

Aqui inserimos informações referentes a endereço IP, máscara de sub-rede, gateway, etc. Existem 2 linhas que nos importam aqui, a primeira:

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

192.168.0.2 	->	Endereço IP do dispostivo eth0

192.168.0.255	->	Broadcast

255.255.255.0	->	Máscara de sub-rede

Substitua estes valores pelos referentes a sua configuração de rede. Caso use DHCP apenas coloque: 

iface_eth0="dhcp"[i]

Na ultima linha do arquivo temos:

[i]#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

192.168.0.1	->	Endeço IP do gateway padrão.

Caso seja necessário configurar um gateway, descomente esta linha e substitua o endereço IP pelo endereço do seu gateway. Agora adicionamos o dispositivo a inicialização do sistema:

rc-update add net.eth0 default

12.4 - Outras configurações

Este arquivo guarda algumas configurações de ambiente do sistema. Entre elas mapa de teclado e fonte do console. Vamos ajustar algumas configurações.

a) /etc/conf.d/keymaps.

A variável que você precisa editar é KEYMAP.

Esta opção é referente ao mapa de teclado. Você pode obter uma lista de mapas de teclado em: /usr/share/keymaps/

O meu teclado é um desses teclados US-Acentos (sem cedilha). A minha configuraçao ficou assim:

KEYMAP="br-latin1-us"

b) /etc/conf.d/clock

A variável que precisa ser editada é CLOCK.

Esta opção refere-se ao relógio do sistema, se ele está configurado para usar UTC ou horá local. Meu relógio de sistema está configurando para hora local, então a opção ficou assim:

CLOCK="local"

13.0 - Instalando o carregador do sistema (boot loader)

O Gentoo linux nos oferece 2 opções de boot loaders: lilo e grub. Ambos tem as suas vantagens e desvantagens, porém neste artigo iremos utilizar o grub. Para instalar o carregador do sistema digite:

emerge grub

13.1 - Colocando o carregador do sistema no setor de inicialização.

Agora que o que o Grub já se encontra instalado precisamos coloca-lo no setor de inicialização. Por motivos práticos colocaremos o Grub na MBR (Master Boot Record). Para entrar no prompt do grub apenas digite "grub" e você será apresentado com o seguinte prompt:

grub>

Obs.: se a sua partição de boot corresponde a /dev/hda1 então o grub identifica esta partição como (hd0,0). Caso corresponda a /dev/hdb1 será (hd1,0). A o hdx (onde x é um número) antes da virgula identifica o disco e o numero após a virgula identifica a partição, sendo que 0 identifica a primeira, 1 a segunda e assim por diante. Neste prompt digitamos: 

root (hd0,0)

Com isso dizemos ao grub que a primeira partição do primeiro disco é a que contem os arquivos necessários ao boot do sistema.

setup (hd0)

Este comando informa ao grub para que se instale na MBR do primeiro disco. Está pronto, para sair digite:

quit

13.2 - Editando o arquivo /boot/grub/grub.conf

Por fim vamos editar um ultimo arquivo. É um arquivo relativamente simples de configurar. Este arquivo é responsável, entre outras coisas, pelo menu de boot do sistema e por passar opções ao kernel. Este arquivo era anteriormente conhecido como /boot/grub/menu.lst. Para editar o arquivo use o comando [i]nano /boot/grub/grub.conf[i]

Coloque o seguinte no arquivo. Não se esqueça de substituir as informações referentes as minhas partições pelas que forem referentes as suas! O caminho para o kernel do sistema também precisará ser substituído pelo caminho/localização do seu kernel. Se você estiver usando Dual boot, por favor, verifique a seção dicas.

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20 ro root=/dev/hda2
```

Obs.: substitua o hd0,0 pela sua respectiva partição de boot. No tópico 13.1 existem mais informações sobre como o grub identifica as partições.

Uma pequena explicação sobre as opções que inserimos no arquivo.

a) Default 0

Esta opção informa ao grub que a opção padrão é a primeira opção do menu.

b) timeout 30

Quanto tempo, em segundos, o menu ficará disponível até que o sistema inicie automaticamente na opção padrão.

c) splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

Indica a localização da imagem de fundo do menu.

Obs.: observe que a partir deste ponto já estamos colocando a primeira opção do menu.

d) title=Gentoo

Título da opção.

e) root (hd0,0)

Fixa hd0,0 como dispositivo raiz (Note que hd0,0 NÃO É nossa partição raiz).

f) kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20 ro root=/dev/hda2

Aqui indicamos a localização do kernel (/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20) passamos a opção "ro" para o kernel do sistema e indicamos que /dev/hda2 é a partição raiz.

Salve o arquivo e reinicie o sistema. 

C - Dicas

1.0 - Caso você tenha um outro sistema (Linux, Windows, OS/2, etc) neste computador não se esqueça de fazer um backup dos seus arquivos mais importantes.

1.2 - Se a instalação falhar, você pode reiniciar a máquina, montar novamente as partições, efetuar o "chroot" e recomeçar da onde parou. 

1.3 - Embora o guia oficial de instalação (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml) informe que é preciso carregar o módulo AIC7xxx para que algumas placas SCSI da  Adaptec funcionem corretamente, eu não precisei fazer isso para que a minha placa 29160LP funcionasse corretamente. Idem para o HD.

1.4 - O kernel vanilla-sources é considerado mais estável que o gentoo-sources, porém é mais lento. 

1.5 - Caso você venha a ter problemas com o grub, visite:

http://www.linuxclube.com/tutoriais/download.php?tut_id=72

1.6 - Você pode obter ajuda sobre o Gentoo nos canais: #gentoo (em inglês) e #gentoo-pt (português) na rede irc.freenode.net.

1.7 - No caso da partição raiz (/) convém mencionar que 2Gb é uma quantidade espaço extremamente pequena. O Gentoo é uma distro para a

qual os pacotes são compilados antes de instalar, e isso consome bastante espaço em disco.

1.8 - Utilizar uma partição em separado para o home (/home) não é obrigatório, mas extremamente recomendado, devido a maior segurança, possibilidade de compartilhar o mesmo home com outras instalações do Linux no mesmo micro, etc.

1.9 - Se você quer configurar o seu sistema para trabalhar em dual boot (windows), você pode criar uma entrada semelhante a essa, grub.conf, substituindo aqui, pela respectiva configuração de seu computador.

```

 title=Gentoo

    root (hd1,0)

    kernel (hd1,0)/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20 ro root=/dev/hdb2

 title=Microsoft Windows 

    unhide (hd0,0)

    rootnoverify (hd0,0)

    chainloader +1

    makeactive

    boot
```

Neste exemplo acima assumimos uma configuração em que o Windows se encontra instalado na primeira partição do primeiro disco e o Linux se encontra em um segundo disco.Last edited by AngusYoung on Mon Jul 11, 2005 1:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## AngusYoung

Por favor, peço a todos que sintam-se a vontade para complementar o texto com maiores informações.

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu aconselho o Lilo ao Grub pra quem for instalar o sistema em dual boot, já que caso o sistema Linux seja danificado o Lilo permanecerá na MBR. Já o Grub precisa de arquivos na partição do Linux.

Eu também aconselho usar um disco de boot do MS-DOS para que no caso de erros na configuração do Lilo ou do Grub, a MBR possa ser restaurada e o Windows (ou DOS) em dual-boot possa ser acessado.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

no caso de o sistema ter se danificado, e o usuário ter instalado o grub, é só fazer:

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

para carregar o windows.

----------

## leandro

O thread será atualizado para a instalação do Gentoo 2004.0? Há muitas diferenças na instalação?

Meu amigo perguntou sobre a documentação da instalação em português.. e pensei em indicar essa.  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *leandro wrote:*   

> O thread será atualizado para a instalação do Gentoo 2004.0? Há muitas diferenças na instalação?
> 
> Meu amigo perguntou sobre a documentação da instalação em português.. e pensei em indicar essa. 

 

O Gentoo Instllation Handbook parece estar atualizado.  :Wink: 

----------

## leandro

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *leandro wrote:*   O thread será atualizado para a instalação do Gentoo 2004.0? Há muitas diferenças na instalação?
> 
> Meu amigo perguntou sobre a documentação da instalação em português.. e pensei em indicar essa.  
> 
> O Gentoo Instllation Handbook parece estar atualizado. 

 

só em inglês, né?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    *leandro wrote:*   O thread será atualizado para a instalação do Gentoo 2004.0? Há muitas diferenças na instalação?
> 
> Meu amigo perguntou sobre a documentação da instalação em português.. e pensei em indicar essa.  
> 
> O Gentoo Instllation Handbook parece estar atualizado.  
> ...

 

Acho que por enquanto sim. Mas em breve devem aparecer traduções.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *leandro wrote:*    *fernandotcl wrote:*    *leandro wrote:*   O thread será atualizado para a instalação do Gentoo 2004.0? Há muitas diferenças na instalação?
> 
> Meu amigo perguntou sobre a documentação da instalação em português.. e pensei em indicar essa.  
> 
> O Gentoo Instllation Handbook parece estar atualizado.  
> ...

 

A equipe de tradução já está trabalhando na tradução da documentação. Maiores informações aqui e aqui.

----------

## tscolari

Eu tava trabalhando num manual de instalação em portugues para colocar no meu site, nunca tinha reparado que tinha um tópico em portugues aqui em baixo   :Embarassed: 

Mas como já to quase no fim vou terminar lah, fiz ele baseado no 2004.1

Eu vou tentar fazer um script para instalação depois tb, para tornar mais automático o processo... Porém por script vai perder algumas qualidades de customização da distro neh...

----------

## jbrazio

 *tscolari wrote:*   

> Eu vou tentar fazer um script para instalação depois tb, para tornar mais automático o processo...

 

Já existe esse tipo de script, é só googlar.

----------

## nafre

Esse guia me ajudou bastante na minha primeira instalação.

Era so eu e ele.

----------

## rafaelkafka

 *tscolari wrote:*   

> Eu tava trabalhando num manual de instalação em portugues para colocar no meu site, nunca tinha reparado que tinha um tópico em portugues aqui em baixo  
> 
> Mas como já to quase no fim vou terminar lah, fiz ele baseado no 2004.1
> 
> Eu vou tentar fazer um script para instalação depois tb, para tornar mais automático o processo... Porém por script vai perder algumas qualidades de customização da distro neh...

 

Seria maravilhoso, você já o disponibilizou?Tem muitas pessoas extremamente interessadas no Gentoo por causa do Portage e o grande impecilho tem sido a falta de um script de instalação como aquele antigo do Knoppix ou como o do Debian.São usuários intermediários que olham para os guias e por mais que estes esmiuçem há pontos bem complexos.

Eu por exemplo tenho pesquisado há dias mas ainda não me sinto seguro para fazê-lo.

Pior que tenho me perdido em questionamentos meio ridículos para quem já está usando Linux há algum tempo.

 Vi a possibilidade de instalar via  Kurumin o que pularia os 5 primeiros passos mas em momento algum se diz que papel o cd teria usando-se o Kurumin e como se ativaria o boot do cd.Percebi que seria o Kurumin rodando do cd o que no caso também poderia ser feito com um disquete de Boot no caso das versões até a 3.31. Mas não ficou claro o que deveria ser feito com o cd do Gentoo.Boota-se pelo disquete o Kurumin e se põe o cd do Gentoo? Basta abrir um terminal com a internet já configurada e a partição pronta e se baixar o stage?Quando a interface abre como é que se inicia o cd pelo teminal? A partir dai cumprir os 5 primeiros passos usando os scripts do Kurumin é fácil.

Tudo corre tranquilo até a parte da compilação do Kernel.Outro problema é instalar o Lilo já que quase todas as distros usam o LIlo que é inferior mas é uma realidade.Não há nada explicando como por o Grub ou o Lilo na partição.Dificilmente o Gentoo vai ser a primeira distro da pessoa, nenhum leigo conseguiria sequer instalar.Então com certeza o Lilo deverá estar na mbr e o lilo ou grub do gentoo no início da partição.Mas como fazê-lo?

Esse guia é maravilhoso mas se fosse ainda mais detalhado incluindo um passo a passo da compilação do Kernel e da instalação, configuração do Lilo ou grub ficaria ainda melhor.

Porque se fala em livecd se não há configuração automática do hardware ?

Livecd's não fazem tudo sozinhos, não bootam, configuram o hardware e entram na interface gráfica?

Mais algumas eprguntas idiotas, quem aguentou até aqui muito obrigado.

O script seria executado via temrinal em qualquer distro com internet configurada e partição pronta dispensando-se o cd?

Caso o cd fosse necessário apenas se entraria no diretório do cd depois de montá-lo para se pegar os stages ou seria necessário fazer algo mais?

Para o usuário intermediário o drama não é se instalar em modo texto ou gráfico mas ter opções e ir escolhendo ao invés de ter que fazer tudo na unha.Vi o glibs mas ainda é necessário ser mais fácil e em português.

Com o sistema instalado ficará muito mais fácil o usuário se desenvolver  e conseguir se tornar avançado rindo de tudo porque passou até chegar lá.

Obrigado pela atenção a todos que suprotaram até o final.

Rafael Kafka

----------

## fernandotcl

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Tem muitas pessoas extremamente interessadas no Gentoo por causa do Portage e o grande impecilho tem sido a falta de um script de instalação como aquele antigo do Knoppix ou como o do Debian.São usuários intermediários que olham para os guias e por mais que estes esmiuçem há pontos bem complexos.

 

Graças à Deus. Se hoje em dia já temos usuários que nos perguntamos como conseguiram instalar, imagine se isso fosse fácil como instalar o Debian.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Eu por exemplo tenho pesquisado há dias mas ainda não me sinto seguro para fazê-lo.
> 
> Pior que tenho me perdido em questionamentos meio ridículos para quem já está usando Linux há algum tempo.

 

Se você quiser seguir meu conselho, instale Gentoo e poste suas dúvidas aqui. É mil vezes melhor um usuário que usa Gentoo e leu atentamente o handbook postar nos fórums do que alguém que teve Gentoo instalado por alguém. O handbook do Gentoo ainda não é tão completo quanto o do FreeBSD mas já ajuda e muito. Preferimos ajudar um iniciante a instalar do que solucionar as dúvidas de quem nunca instalou.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Vi a possibilidade de instalar via  Kurumin o que pularia os 5 primeiros passos mas em momento algum se diz que papel o cd teria usando-se o Kurumin e como se ativaria o boot do cd.Percebi que seria o Kurumin rodando do cd o que no caso também poderia ser feito com um disquete de Boot no caso das versões até a 3.31. Mas não ficou claro o que deveria ser feito com o cd do Gentoo.Boota-se pelo disquete o Kurumin e se põe o cd do Gentoo? Basta abrir um terminal com a internet já configurada e a partição pronta e se baixar o stage?Quando a interface abre como é que se inicia o cd pelo teminal? A partir dai cumprir os 5 primeiros passos usando os scripts do Kurumin é fácil.

 

A instalação do Kurumin e a do Gentoo são totalmente diferentes. Mas você pode usar qualquer LiveCD pra instalar o Gentoo, ou qualquer outro sistema Unix-like, sendo LiveCD ou não. Já até instalei pelo VMware do Windows. Tanto faz como você for instalar, os passos são sempre basicamente os mesmos.

A diferença de um LiveCD do Gentoo pra qualquer outro método de instalação é que nos CDs do Gentoo existem stages e snapshots do Portage, e nos outros você baixa da internet. Aliás, muita gente (inclusive eu) baixa sempre os stages e snapshots do Portage da internet ao invés do LiveCD, pra ter um sistema mais atualizado, mesmo porque você não precisa instalar com outro LiveCD se for instalar uma versão mais nova.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Tudo corre tranquilo até a parte da compilação do Kernel.Outro problema é instalar o Lilo já que quase todas as distros usam o LIlo que é inferior mas é uma realidade.Não há nada explicando como por o Grub ou o Lilo na partição.Dificilmente o Gentoo vai ser a primeira distro da pessoa, nenhum leigo conseguiria sequer instalar.Então com certeza o Lilo deverá estar na mbr e o lilo ou grub do gentoo no início da partição.Mas como fazê-lo?

 

O handbook explica tanto a instalação com Grub (o método padrão) ou Lilo. Você deve ter visto um guia de instalação não oficial. Agora, o handbook está sendo traduzido pro Português, use-o de preferência.  :Wink: 

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Esse guia é maravilhoso mas se fosse ainda mais detalhado incluindo um passo a passo da compilação do Kernel e da instalação, configuração do Lilo ou grub ficaria ainda melhor.

 

Passo à passo da compilação do kernel é necessário se você for compilar o kernel. Se não se sentir seguro pra compilar um, use o genkernel para compilar um para você. Btw, o handbook detalha a utilização do genkernel e apresenta algumas dicas pra compilação de um kernel.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Porque se fala em livecd se não há configuração automática do hardware ?
> 
> Livecd's não fazem tudo sozinhos, não bootam, configuram o hardware e entram na interface gráfica?

 

O LiveCD do Gentoo autodetecta o seu hardware e se "configura" automaticamente. A configuração do Gentoo é manual, sempre. Gentoo é uma meta-distribuição, se você quiser ferramentas de auto-configuração depois que o sistema for instalado, você tem que recorrer à ferramentas de terceira-parte.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> O script seria executado via temrinal em qualquer distro com internet configurada e partição pronta dispensando-se o cd?

 

Instale Gentoo da maneira correta. Não costumamos dar suporte a quem não RTFM.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Caso o cd fosse necessário apenas se entraria no diretório do cd depois de montá-lo para se pegar os stages ou seria necessário fazer algo mais?

 

O CD só se diferenciaria por causa disso. Baixe os stages e snapshots do Portage da internet e o CD não seria necessário.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Para o usuário intermediário o drama não é se instalar em modo texto ou gráfico mas ter opções e ir escolhendo ao invés de ter que fazer tudo na unha.Vi o glibs mas ainda é necessário ser mais fácil e em português.

 

Lógico. O Gentoo não foi feito pro usuário "intermediário".

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Com o sistema instalado ficará muito mais fácil o usuário se desenvolver  e conseguir se tornar avançado rindo de tudo porque passou até chegar lá.

 

Você está completamente enganado. Instale o Gentoo da maneira correta ou você nunca vai aprender. Ou tente LFS, ou qualquer outra coisa até que se sinta mais seguro. O handbook é uma coisa que se precisa conhecer, ter em mente. Se você não instalar por ele, nunca vai saber recuperar a máquina de uma falha, por exemplo.

----------

## rafaelkafka

Graças à Deus. Se hoje em dia já temos usuários que nos perguntamos como conseguiram instalar, imagine se isso fosse fácil como instalar o Debian.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> O script seria executado via temrinal em qualquer distro com internet configurada e partição pronta dispensando-se o cd?

 

Instale Gentoo da maneira correta. Não costumamos dar suporte a quem não RTFM.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Caso o cd fosse necessário apenas se entraria no diretório do cd depois de montá-lo para se pegar os stages ou seria necessário fazer algo mais?

 

O CD só se diferenciaria por causa disso. Baixe os stages e snapshots do Portage da internet e o CD não seria necessário.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Com o sistema instalado ficará muito mais fácil o usuário se desenvolver  e conseguir se tornar avançado rindo de tudo porque passou até chegar lá.

 

Você está completamente enganado. Instale o Gentoo da maneira correta ou você nunca vai aprender. Ou tente LFS, ou qualquer outra coisa até que se sinta mais seguro. O handbook é uma coisa que se precisa conhecer, ter em mente. Se você não instalar por ele, nunca vai saber recuperar a máquina de uma falha, por exemplo.[/quote]

Ok, você possui o link para o handbook em português?

Me diga, sinceramente, quando você vê um usuário intermediário pesquisar e conseguir instalar você não gosta?

O que significa RTMF?

Consegui um how-to em Português bem amigável sobre a compilação do Kernel e instalação do Lilo na partição.

Quanto à configuração do Hardware se você usar o lsmode em distors baesadas em Knoppix e ir testando com o modprobe pode verificar se tudo funciona inclunido definitivamente. 

Você é contra install fests?

Acho difícil uma distro estável "dar pau", muito difícil.

Instalar virou desafio, vou conseguir.

Rafael Kafka

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Ok, você possui o link para o handbook em português?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281717

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> O que significa RTMF?

 

"Leia o Manual" de uma forma um pouco mais enfática  :Razz: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTFM

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Acho difícil uma distro estável "dar pau", muito difícil.

 

Lenda, o que torna "instável" é o usuário, e "dar pal" como um kernel panic não é algo que está no controle da distribuição e de quem desenvolve o linux(kernel), qualquer driver mal feito de terceiros pode jogar teu sistema pra baixo.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Instalar virou desafio, vou conseguir.

 

Leve como aprendizado  :Wink: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Esse guia tá precisando de algumas atualizações. Mesmo com o handbook em português, acho que esse guia pode ter utilidade para algumas pessoas. Se alguém tiver interesse em contribuir com algo para a atualização dele, por favor me mande uma PM ou email.

----------

## rafaelkafka

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

>  *rafaelkafka wrote:*   Ok, você possui o link para o handbook em português? 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281717
> ...

 

Read the FUCK manual, bote enfática nisso.É exatamente o que venho fazendo.Aliás foi como sempre fiz.Felizmente está sendo traduzido já que meu inglês não é avançado.Aliás, um parêntese, ao contrário dos que se valeram das facilidades da vida para instalar e sair nos fóruns perguntando como trocar papel de parede eu comprei e li o "Entendendo e dominando o Linux" que me foi muito útil.Graças a DEUS não tenho preguiça mental.Aliás vocês não devem sofrer com perguntas desse "nível" aqui.

Realmente, agora o grande problema são usuários que querem fazer "gracinhas" sem conhecimento.Quanto aos drivers de terceiros acho improvável que vá precisar, meu hardware é bem comum.Mas obrigado pela observação e pelos links.

Realmente, quanto mais conhecimento, melhor.

Rafael Kafka

----------

## rafaelkafka

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Esse guia tá precisando de algumas atualizações. Mesmo com o handbook em português, acho que esse guia pode ter utilidade para algumas pessoas. Se alguém tiver interesse em contribuir com algo para a atualização dele, por favor me mande uma PM ou email.

 

Ele é excelente, parabéns não só pela qualidade mas por partilhar conhecimento.Eu tenho um link com um how-to de como instalar o kernel, em português, bem amigável, espero que seja útil:

http://fedorase.blogspot.com

Obrigado pela atenção,

Rafael Kafka

----------

## fernandotcl

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Me diga, sinceramente, quando você vê um usuário intermediário pesquisar e conseguir instalar você não gosta?

 

Depende se o usuário for útil à comunidade ou não...

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Você é contra install fests?

 

Se você se refere à festas que instalam Gentoo para os usuários, sim. Com o Gentoo dá pra fazer um install fest mais divertido, instalações simultâneas, cada um com o seu computador.

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Acho difícil uma distro estável "dar pau", muito difícil.

 

No gentoo é fácil. Compilar o kernel sem um driver essencial é comum. Para um usuário experiente, resolver é fácil. Já para alguém que não instalou...

 *rafaelkafka wrote:*   

> Instalar virou desafio, vou conseguir.

 

Boa sorte.

----------

## rafaelkafka

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *rafaelkafka wrote:*   Me diga, sinceramente, quando você vê um usuário intermediário pesquisar e conseguir instalar você não gosta? 
> 
> Depende se o usuário for útil à comunidade ou não...
> 
>  *rafaelkafka wrote:*   Você é contra install fests? 
> ...

 

Obrigado, eu consegui.Depois de pesquisar muito e me sentir seguro para não cometer erros.E, principalmente, depois de compilar o Kernel semana passada e verificar que tudo estava funcionando.

Quero agradecer ao Angus pelo guia, a todos que contribuiram e contribuem com o manual em português, Angus incluso, está tudo perfeito, periféricos, rede, é realmente algo que eu nunca tinha visto, nunca tive um Gnome rodando tão rápido, muito bom!

Agora é pesquisar mais ainda e quem sabe no futuro até ajudar.Foi uma bela forma de comemorar um ano de Linux!

Obrigado a todos.

Rafael Kafka

----------

## AngusYoung

Pessoal, eu dei uma atualizada rápida no guia. Se alguém achar alguma inconsistência, por favor avise  :Smile: 

----------

## rafaelkafka

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Pessoal, eu dei uma atualizada rápida no guia. Se alguém achar alguma inconsistência, por favor avise 

 

Como sugestão poderia ser inserida a forma como ativar o dma na compilação do kernel usando /sbin/lspci | grep IDE e depois ativando o módulo usando o menuconfig em Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL.

Parabéns, esse guia é excelente!

Rafael Kafka

----------

## rafaelkafka

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Pessoal, eu dei uma atualizada rápida no guia. Se alguém achar alguma inconsistência, por favor avise 

 

No guia oficial de instalação do kernel eles sugerem que se ative o DMA :

Não se esqueça de ativar DMA para seus discos:

Listagem de código 8: Ativando DMA

Device Drivers --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

    [*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

    [*]   Use PCI DMA by default when available

Mas aqui não estava ativo, ou seja, eu precisava ativar o módulo da Via.

Lendo o wiki nesse link :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_DMA_and_you

eu verifiquei qual módulo ativar com :

/sbin/lspci | grep IDE

E o ativei em Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL usando o make menuconfig.

Como você não trata da compilação do kernel seria interessante indicar tantoo link da documentação oficial em português para a instalação do Kernel quanto esse para o DMA.

Evitaria o que aconteceu comigo que estava crente que o DMA estava ativo, por ter pensado que os módulos da documentação oficial eram suficientes,  e só fui verificar o contrário hoje.

Rafael Kafka

----------

## the door

ESSE TUTORIAL SERVE PRO GENTOO 2006?  :Sad: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *the door wrote:*   

> ESSE TUTORIAL SERVE PRO GENTOO 2006? 

 

Eu recomendo usar o Gentoo Handbook. A menos que você já tenha uma certa experiência com o Gentoo. (É que esse tutorial foi escrito a um bom tempo atrás, então é possível que algumas coisas estejam desatualizadas).

----------

## sergio3010

<teclado mal configurado, ainda nao consegui acentos>

Que serve ate serve, mas voce tem que prestar atencao com o stage (esse stage que tem no link eh o de 2005) e o portage (voce pode achar em /mnt/cdrom/snapshots se nao me engano). Enfim, o gentoo handbook ainda eh a melhor escolha.

----------

## CerealKiller

Olá,

estou seguindo esse tutorial de instalação mas qdo dou o comando gentoo para iniciar o boot, ele carrega alguns módulos e depois dá a seguinte msg:

no bootable medium found waiting for new devices (alguns segundos depois)

could not find cd to boot, something else needed...

loading key maps

q raio de erro é esse ?

----------

## thiagonunes

Matador de cereais,

Este howto está ultrapassado e não deve mais ser usado, pois desde julho de 2005 ele não é mais atualizado.

Por isso o ideal é que você abra um outro tópico e poste essa sua dúvida.

Você precisa dizer melhor qual o seu problema, eu não entendi se você consegue terminar o boot ou nao. Poste também, se conseguir, o resultado do seu emerge --info ou qualquer outra coisa que você achar interessante.

Você instalou pelo stage3 2006.1? Talvez mostrar a configuração do seu kernel também seja interessante. Seria útil também mostrar o que acontece antes e depois desses erros, pra nos situar no momento do boot.

Além disso, como eu lhe sujerí seguir o handbook oficial, devo adverti-lo que o handbook em pt_br está desatualizado e deve ser evitado. Alias, boa parte das documentações traduzidas para pt_BR estão desatualizadas. Para ver se um doc está desatualizado note no canto superior direito, na barra azul, se há algum aviso indicando isso.

Boa sorte, lhe espero no novo tópico.

----------

## Maquiavel

eae pessoal, blz?

vou postar aki, pra não ficar criando tópido repetitivo (eu acho q minha dúvida é bem comum)

eu quero uma versão do handbook pra imprimir (o guia de instalação), mas na versão de 1 página só, são 95 páginas de impressão, se eu imprimir isso tudo daki da empresa, o chefe me trucida, tem alguma versão do handbook já pra impressão (q consuma o mínimo de páginas possível)

vlw

----------

## thiagonunes

 *Maquiavel wrote:*   

> eu quero uma versão do handbook pra imprimir (o guia de instalação)
> 
> 

 

Sem problemas, conforme as páginas iniciais da documentação (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/), é só adicionar "?style=printable" na URL de algum doc que será gerada uma versão otimizada pra impressão. Também tem um botãozinho "Print" no canto superior direito que faz a mesma coisa com a doc aberta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mas na versão de 1 página só, são 95 páginas de impressão, se eu imprimir isso tudo daki da empresa, o chefe me trucida, tem alguma versão do handbook já pra impressão (q consuma o mínimo de páginas possível)
> 
> vlw

 

Trucida foi ótimo, mas quanto a consumir o mínimo de páginas possível aí é voce que ajusta, você pode simplesmente diminuir o tamanho das letras no navegador ou copiar todo o texto pra um editor e fazer as alterações que você quizer lá.

Mas você quer todo o handbook, com os 4 capítulos? Se quizer só o primeiro capítulo então você pode cortar pelo número de páginas ou imprimir parte por parte da versão on-line.

Mas, sinceramente, não vejo vantagem em imprimir o handbook. Primeiro porque você pode visualiza-lo on-line sem problemas ou pode copiar até num disquete para levar para algum lugar que não tenha rede. Se você estiver usando o livecd pra instalar (não o instalador do livecd) você pode ver o handbook pelo firefox enquanto roda o gnome-terminal e, se estiver usando o cd minimal, pode alternar entre os consoles para ler o handbook por um e rodar os comandos no outro, é só usar alt+F1 e alt+F2. E segundo porque o handbook sobre constantes atualizações e rapidamente sua versão impressa vai ficar defasada.

----------

## Maquiavel

vlw a ajuda thiago

o complicado é q não manjo de linux, sou usuário do windows, porém quero liberdade, meu amigo indicou o gentoo e adorei a liberdade de instalar oq vc q do seu jeito, mas isso pra um novato como eu é meio duro de pegar. como eu checo o handbook instalando o gentoo?

----------

## thiagonunes

 *Maquiavel wrote:*   

> vlw a ajuda thiago
> 
> o complicado é q não manjo de linux, sou usuário do windows, porém quero liberdade, meu amigo indicou o gentoo e adorei a liberdade de instalar oq vc q do seu jeito, mas isso pra um novato como eu é meio duro de pegar. como eu checo o handbook instalando o gentoo?

 

Ih cara, pegar o gentoo de primeiro é algo que eu não recomendo. O gentoo exige que o usuário tenha um certo domínio de navegação de diretórios e edição de arquivos por linha de comando com sistemas GNU/Linux. Se vôce ainda não tem essa experiência eu acho que o gentoo só vai te atrapalhar e dificultar as coisas por enquanto.

O gentoo é uma distribuição que tem por objetivo ensinar o usuário a fazer as coisas, ao invés de fazer pra ele, e esse é o grande diferencial do gentoo. Porém nem todo mundo acha isso legal e não está a fim de aprender como o sistema funciona, apenas quer que ele funcione.

Por isso eu recomendo que você use um sistema gnu/linux pronto que te livra do trabalho que é fazer todo o seu hardware funcionar adequadamente, ele faz isso pra você (ou tenta). Distribuições como kurumin, ubuntu ou opensuse são ideais para isso.

Mas, como vejo que seu interesse é aprender, recomendo o gentoo porque ele é uma distribuição excelente pra isso. No entando você ainda precisa adquirir outros conhecimentos.

Então agora instale alguma dessas distribuições que eu sitei ou outra que você prefira e depois leia o guia foca GNU/Linux, ele vai lhe ensinar esse básico que você precisa. Aqui ele: www.guiafoca.org. Leia preferencialmente tudo, com calma, e releia se achar necessessário. Coloque o gentoo como meta para quando acabar o guia foca, isso vai levar um tempinho ainda.

A propósito, devo adverti-lo que não use o instalador do livecd do gentoo pois ele não é recomendado para iniciantes, todo usuário de gentoo tem que saber instalar seguindo o handbook senão não saberá executar tarefas básicas do sistema. E use as documentações em inglês mesmo porque as traduções pra português do brasil estão desatualizadas. (só estou falando das taduções do gentoo, o resto por aí eu não sei)

Bom e é isso.

Boa sorte em sua empreitada e qualquer coisa sintasse a vontade para perguntar aqui no fórum do gentoo mesmo.

----------

## ChernobyL

tipo... sou novo aqui no forum do gentoo, mas mexi uma unica vez no gentoo, a um bom tempo atraz, mas na instalaçao n tinha nd de compilar o kernel, nd de tao assim... mas eh o seguinte:

Sou usuario do Slackware a um bom tempo. andei procurando sobre o Gentoo nos foruns, mas n achei pra download.. entao percebi o pq de nao ter mta procura, pela dificuldade de instalar, mas pra fala a verdade, isso me intriga, essa "dificuldade"... mas tem uma pergunta, q eu tenhu certeza q n eh soh eu q faço... 

oq leva alguem a instalar o Gentoo?

Instalaçao complicada, oq ele tem de vantagem sobre outras distros para ter uma instalaçao dessa? (eu sei q vc "montar" seu proprio linux fica com melhor desempenho, vc conhece oq colocou etc.., mas isso nao eh o sulficiente)

oq seria um usuario apto para usar Gentoo? Intermediario? mas oq seria Intermediario?

bom... por enquanto eh soh.. mas to afim d i atraz do Gentoo, nao uso o linux para mtas coisas apenas para fuçar msm, escolhi o Slackware pq foi uma distro q gostei...

mas eh isso ai.. espero algumas respostas... hehehe

t+ e vlw... n leve a mau minhas perguntas, eh apenas curiosidade....   :Wink: 

----------

## Peixoto

Primeiro estava seguindo o manual.

Deu erro no "Cold Plug" . Ate ai estava tudo bem e tudo tava dando certo de com o procedimento.

Depois deu erro nos "Modules".

Ai depois de tudo isso, na hora de iniciar deu erro q nao encontra o caminho do Kernel no local especifico?????

Se puderem me ajudar, eu aceito.

Obrigado

----------

## hiok

Você precisa postar com exatidão qual foi o erro, a partir daí podemos tentar ajudar. Além disso, algumas especificações do sistema não viriam mal... arquitetura, etc.

O erro relacionado ao kernel deduzo que seja no caminho indicado no GRUB, certo? Nesse caso, poste o seu /boot/grub/menu.lst pra checarmos o que houve de errado, e também precisamos saber qual é efetivamente o caminho do kernel que você instalou. Pode ser algo como bzImage, vmlinuz ou qualquer_coisa-2.6.20-gentoo-r8, sendo o número indicativo da versão do kernel atual, e esse arquivo pode estar em /boot ou /usr/src/linux. Aliás, o retorno de um comando como

$ ls -l /usr/src

pode já nos ser útil.

----------

## L1qu1d

Será que num rola uma tradução pro manual do 2008???

Ou alguem ja tem o link....

Estava precisando mto disso!

----------

## arilsonramone

olá estou tentando instalar o gento 2008.0 utilizando este guia mais no entanto não conssigo realizar a coxeção adsl com o comando adsl-setup da uma menssagen command not found ... 

o que devo fazer ....

----------

## bino28

Excelente tutorial.

[]'s

----------

## njsg

Uma coisa a ter em conta sobre o -march=... e -mcpu=... é que agora o gcc suporta -march=native, em que a arquitectura é detectada automaticamente.

Edit: O -march= só funciona nalgumas plataformas. Noutras não funciona e dá erro (por exemplo, em PowerPC).Last edited by njsg on Thu Jul 16, 2015 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alisson1990

Olá a todos, não sei a quantas vai o projeto do Gentoo, mais resolvi da uma testada nessa distribuição.

tenho necessidade de um material atualizado de como instalar o Gentoo, pois até o momento não achei material atualizado já que alguns diretorios mudaram de local.

----------

## mouni

Boas...

Por aquilo que eu tenho observado, só existe documentação atualizada só mesmo em inglês. E digo-te que ela é super boa. Para mim é a melhor documentação que alguma vez existiu em Linux.

----------

## martimt2

Este comando não existe mais no gentoo.

----------

